# Come on Flathunter.... I know you gotta couple!



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey bud, even though your killing us w/ those 50 # fish, I know you got a couple of near 30#'s yesterday. Let's see those pics!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah Jack, whats the story?? if you need help cropping the pay pond signs out of the picture, I can help.....

Salmonid


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

They are to small, aint worth talking about

I will speak again when I hit the 70-lb Mark

Although I am done for awhile to let the spawn play out


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

flathunter said:


> They are to small, aint worth talking about
> 
> I will speak again when I hit the 70-lb Mark
> 
> Although I am done for awhile to let the spawn play out


Haha too small to talk about....I have not even busted one over 20 pounds yet this year....soon though...well after the spawn soon....


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

20? 30? 40? 70?

Haha, try 15#! thats my biggest on the flatties! lets go mellon....gotta do something about that. maybe go pay jack a visit


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Mellon and Flatbottle....... I broke the 60 pound mark in May. Don't get on this site much anymore, or any for that matter, but thought you guys would like to know DA KING is still DA KING........................ OH YEA !!


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

catking said:


> Hey Mellon and Flatbottle....... I broke the 60 pound mark in May. Don't get on this site much anymore, or any for that matter, but thought you guys would like to know DA KING is still DA KING........................ OH YEA !!


They broke the mold when they made "DA KING". What's going on little buddy?
I pop in once in awhile to see what's happening. Your right about the old days though. Doc, Jigger, Kenny G, Fishsticks, Macfish, Mr FishOhio,Robbie, UFM and all of the rest of the oldtimers (can't remember all the carpers' names)don't post much any more. Being PC and all takes all the fun out of it. Remember the pig roast/campouts? Damn I miss the old days!

Take care,
Slip


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

sliprig said:


> Damn I miss the old days!
> 
> Take care,
> Slip


same here...back when it was about fishing...not about how much money can be made.


----------

